# NGD: Schecter Banshee 7



## AlexJPA (Mar 6, 2014)

New guitar day for me with a Schecter Banshee 7 Passive TBB. Alder body with a maple top, Hipshot bridge, Seymour Duncan Nazgul on the bridge plus the Sentient on the neck, push-pull volume (for splitting the humbuckers into single coils), X-Jumbo frets, 26.5 scale ebony fretboard with a 12"-16" compound radius (The Banshee was the first Schecter model to include the compound radius scale since all the other models have a flat scale), a very slim 5 piece Maple-Walnut SLS profile neck and Schecter locking tuners.

This guitar is very resonant and has a lot of attack, I was really impressed with the sound. I've been wanting to change to passive pickups for a while and these new Seymour Duncan have the definition that I was looking for and they have more than enough output! The neck is really amazing, very slim and fast, moving along the fretboard is much easier now. Plus, I'm a very big fan of Hipshot style bridges so there is not a single thing that I dont love about this guitar! I have and had several Schecter guitars including an Hellraiser C7 and I have to say that I am really impressed with the quality of the Banshee. 

On to the pics:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 6, 2014)

HNGD!!! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2014)

Actually, the Maus sig was another one that has a compound radius, and was introduced around the same time as the Banshee. The SLS and I think some other models have compound radius necks, too. 

Still, congrats. Finally good to see someone with one of these.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Mar 6, 2014)

hows the heel on these models. I spied a purple one not to long ago that really looked slick.
Happy NGD, enjoy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 7, 2014)

so hot!


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 7, 2014)

HNGD! Glad to know you like it. How would you describe the top aesthetically? It looks quite blurry on the pics.


----------



## madloff (Mar 7, 2014)

Really excited I'm seeing more of these. Seems awesome. HNGD!


----------



## Forrest_H (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks killer man! I've always dug how a lot of Schecters look, but the extended range's the put out hurt my left hand due to my tiny fingers and thickness of the neck  

Could you post some dead on pics of the top? It looks pretty good from the angles you posted, but I'm curious to see how it looks in detail.

HNGD! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes! 

I'm glad these are starting to show up, I really want either a Banshee 7 or Banshee 8. The specs are so damn perfect.


----------



## Shask (Mar 8, 2014)

Damn, makes it tough to not buy one now!


----------



## kylea1 (Mar 8, 2014)

HNGD!!


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice axe. I ordered one of these when amazon was selling them super cheap. Mine should arrive Tuesday. Congrats


----------



## RadDadTV (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks sick man! I can't wait for mine to come in!


----------



## Chrisjd (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks fantastic. I might consider one of these soon.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 9, 2014)

Man, Schecter is really knocking it out of the park lately. I had an old Loomis several years ago and I really disliked it, I'd love to try a new one. 

HNGD, thing looks great.


----------



## aneurysm (Mar 9, 2014)

Happy NGD Bro !
By the way, where did you get yours ?


----------



## RadDadTV (Mar 9, 2014)

You should make a video I can drool over, please and thank you


----------



## Rotatous (Mar 10, 2014)

Usually I'm not too crazy about Schecters in terms of looks but I really dig this one


----------



## Zado (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks relly cool,really aggressive too.Congrats mate!


----------



## RedDog22 (Mar 10, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm glad these are starting to show up, I really want either a Banshee 7 or Banshee 8. The specs are so damn perfect.


yep, seems spec'd out perfect for my tastes as well 

Happy NGD!!!


----------



## RedDog22 (Mar 10, 2014)

Forrest_H said:


> Looks killer man! I've always dug how a lot of Schecters look, but the extended range's the put out hurt my left hand due to my tiny fingers and thickness of the neck
> 
> Could you post some dead on pics of the top? It looks pretty good from the angles you posted, but I'm curious to see how it looks in detail.
> 
> HNGD! Hope you enjoy it!


yeah. Does it have a see through finish so you can see the woodgrain?


----------



## decoy205 (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats man. I really dig these and it's nice to see more passive 7s coming out without the cheesy inlays.


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice guitar 

Not a fan of the compound radius [personal taste] but other than that win 
Great spec's for the money. HNGD!


----------



## Convictional (Mar 12, 2014)

I would have ordered one instantly if I could have had it in a 25.5" with a thinner neck. Aside from that the specs are super appealing so I can see why people have been talking about them a lot. HNGD!


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER (Mar 12, 2014)

The necks on these guitars feel slimmer than a sls neck. Also the trans black on mine looks green most of the time which I think is awesome. Its a lot like chameleon paint it changes color depending on the way the light hits it.


----------



## SomeSevenstringer (Mar 12, 2014)

HNGD! Love the natural binding!


----------



## Stijnson (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks great man, congrats on the NGD! These Banshee's and the KM7 (which I believe arent so different) are the first Schecters I actually like and can see myself buying.


----------



## ost_rs (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice gtr


----------



## ToneLab (Mar 18, 2014)

I picked up a 6 string active recently, it's a great guitar. Looks great and probably the easiest playing guitar I have ever had.


----------



## Letuchy (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats! Do you have photo of neck joint?


----------



## AlexJPA (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys, the guitar is really awesome! Now to answer some questions:



ChrispyFinch said:


> hows the heel on these models. I spied a purple one not to long ago that really looked slick.
> Happy NGD, enjoy.



The heel is a lot better than other Schecters, there's not a block of wood supporting the neck like on the damien or omen series. It's more of an Ibanez heel type.



Nlelith said:


> HNGD! Glad to know you like it. How would you describe the top aesthetically? It looks quite blurry on the pics.



The top is a see through, the pics are indeed blurry because they were taken with my phone. Here's a better pic from when I was doing a proper setup:








aneurysm said:


> Happy NGD Bro !
> By the way, where did you get yours ?


 
I endorse Schecter guitars so mine came from a distributor.




NolanLikesLions said:


> You should make a video I can drool over, please and thank you



There is a link to a video at the end of this reply 



RedDog22 said:


> yeah. Does it have a see through finish so you can see the woodgrain?



Yes, see through and you can see the woodgrain 

Meanwhile I started recording rhythm guitars for my bands debut album so here is a little video of the guitar recording a riff: http://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201837831299696


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 20, 2014)

the video link doesn't work


----------



## Naxxpipe (May 21, 2014)

HNGD man! I'd love to get my hands on the purple 7.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (May 21, 2014)

I want one!! HNGD!


----------



## stevexc (May 21, 2014)

Forrest_H said:


> Looks killer man! I've always dug how a lot of Schecters look, but the extended range's the put out hurt my left hand due to my tiny fingers and thickness of the neck
> 
> Could you post some dead on pics of the top? It looks pretty good from the angles you posted, but I'm curious to see how it looks in detail.
> 
> HNGD! Hope you enjoy it!





Convictional said:


> I would have ordered one instantly if I could have had it in a 25.5" with a thinner neck. Aside from that the specs are super appealing so I can see why people have been talking about them a lot. HNGD!



...man, what are you guys on? The neck is 19 - 20mm thick  That's thinner than a Wizard II-7 at 12th fret by a mm...

Anyways, happy belated NGD, man! That looks a LOT sleeker than the Schecter site makes it seem.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 21, 2014)

Congrats!!! We are now brothers


----------



## JustMac (May 21, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> Congrats!!! We are now brothers


 How did you get a purple one!?


Seriously, there was even a campaign here on SSO, why the hell isn't that thing in production? People would buy them in DROVES!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 21, 2014)

He got a prototype.


----------



## Fear (May 21, 2014)

Schecter has really stepped up their game this year. HNGD.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 21, 2014)

JustMac said:


> How did you get a purple one!?
> 
> 
> Seriously, there was even a campaign here on SSO, why the hell isn't that thing in production? People would buy them in DROVES!





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He got a prototype.



Bingo.


----------

